# TERRARIUM TYPE with emergent aquatic plants



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

I have an experiment that I would like to share it's terrarium type but I'm using my aquatic plant for it. So far so good...
The substrate is being raise by a plastic grid structure with mosquito mesh and a sort of cocofiber mat to separate the water below. An ultrasonic mister/fogger is use for the plants with a timer. just be aware that water evaporates so you have to monitor it from time to time. but it's a low maintenance setup. I'm using fennex fugeray planted+ led light above the plastic diffuser to cover the tank above. Hope this is helpful...Enjoy!







































The plants are :
Watersprite
Hydrocotyle Tripartita Japan (Dwarf Pennywort)
Bacopa caroliania
UG Utricularia graminifolia
Staurogyne repens
Rotala colarata
Dwarf Hygophila
Xmas moss
some Bucephalandra plants
Lobelia Cardinalis
Alternanthera reinekii mini
Downoi (Pogostemon helferi)
Nesaea Pedicellata, Golden

By the way I have a small greenhouse try to sell plants in ebay.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

These are fun. I have a few. My mister is just me with a spray bottle!
I am having a hard time getting the ug to grow. Anyway those look great!


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

Mister with timer is a great help, make your life easy UG will grow nicely. all other plants too...


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Very nice set up. I had known several people with similar setups only they added some poison dart frogs to the mix. Unfortunately after a couple years they ran into mold issues with the tank but I'm not sure if it was the frogs or simply the warm humidity that gave the mold a breeding ground.


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

here is my blog and update for this
https://pearlingplants.com/blogs/news/110325830-terrarium-type-with-emergent-aquarium-plants

or just read below

Hello guys,

An experiment that I'd like to share, a terrarium type by using my aquarium plants, in their emergent form and the result(s) is what you see in the pictures.

The substrate is lifted by a plastic grid structure with mosquito mesh on top of it and a sort of coco fiber mat to separate the water below. An ultrasonic mister/fogger place at the bottom underneath the substate and I cut a hole which is just enough for the unit) got a timer for the mister set for every 1 hour alternately. just be aware that the water evaporates so you have to monitor it from time to time. but actually it's a low maintenance setup. I'm using finnex fugeray planted+, led light above the plastic diffuser to cover the tank above to retain humidity.

I've added algae eater snails to help clean up naturally, also be reminded that when there is no air circulation or proper ventilation, it can develop bad odor because of anaerobic bacteria. I suggest adding small fan (computer fan) waterproof preferably, so it will last longer to resist moisture. You may try also small pump as alternative like a waterfall effect so there is a constant water circulation inside it, just use your imagination. it is really up to you.

Hope this is will help, Enjoy!

List of materials below.

Substrate is eco-complete
ordinary ultrasonic mister you can fine it anywhere just google it or ebay, amazon etc. and any fertilizer for planted tank will do,

For this setup, I've used my emergent grown version plants which I have a lot fortunately, but you may also use the fully submerge version directly from your planted tank too.

For lighting schedule, is is on during the day and off during the night. or set it yourself according to your preference.

Plastic grid: I bought it from home depot called egg crates diffuser,

Lift the substrate about 2.5" and you can really use whatever material you can find, also add mosquito mesh or coco fiber mat to hold and separate the substrate from the water.

Once everything is ready. do your hard escape and add plants to it. 
just be patient. Mine doesn't take a long time because my plant are already in the emergent version.

The plants are :

Watersprite
Hydrocotyle Tripartita Japan (Dwarf Pennywort)
Bacopa caroliania
UG Utricularia graminifolia
Staurogyne repens
Rotala colarata
Dwarf Hygophila
Xmas moss
some Bucephalandra plants
Lobelia Cardinalis
Alternanthera reinekii mini
Downoi (Pogostemon helferi)
Nesaea Pedicellata, Golden


----------



## Tihsho (Nov 4, 2015)

This is AWESOME! I have a few dry start going that I'm torn whether or not to flood because of the way the emersed growth is, it just looks awesome!


----------



## Tylergvolk (Mar 28, 2015)

I would like to see picture of how the mister is functioning and where it is positioned


----------



## sluglife (Feb 17, 2014)

looks cool


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

really neat


----------

